# Anyone going to Tampa Repticon Feb.13&14



## dam630 (Dec 11, 2009)

Hoping to buy my first pair of PDF's at the show and get to put a few faces to the names.
So, who is going?


----------



## JoeGecko (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm planning on going the 13th. Not planning on picking anything up though  since I am a bit behind on my latest viv..But going to browse and plan for the June one.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Going to have to miss this one. Working that weekend....


----------



## dam630 (Dec 11, 2009)

bump to top...


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Going to miss this one too. I will probably be moving. The June Tampa Repticon is just around the corner though.


----------



## dam630 (Dec 11, 2009)

Does anyone know which vendors might be there selling PDF's and supplies?


----------



## dam630 (Dec 11, 2009)

??????????


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

Im curious, whatever happened to the F.I.R.E shows they held in daytona and orlando convention center. Has that one moved up to Tampa? I use to go to the July show every year in Orlando? Anyone know? Mark? Tarbo?


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

sveight said:


> Im curious, whatever happened to the F.I.R.E shows they held in daytona and orlando convention center. Has that one moved up to Tampa? I use to go to the July show every year in Orlando? Anyone know? Mark? Tarbo?


I know they were getting really pricey. I still believe they hold them.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Shawn cancelled due to the "economy"(high prices)


----------

